# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MTK-BOX III V1.18 Released 29/6/2011

## mohamed73

*MTK-BOX III V1.18 Released 29/6/2011*   *MTK-BOX III  Ver3.901* 
New features:
    1:  [SPD] large page nand flash supported
    2:  [SPD] nand WriteFlash improved 
    3:  [SPD] 4 IMEI rebuild
    4:  [MTK] MT6252 supported
    5:  [MTK] boot3.1108 added
    6:  [MTK] ST Family NAND program improved in InternalRam
    7:  [MTK] 4 IMEI rebuild in Tracker mode
    8:  [MTK] NV backup speed improved
    9:  [MTK] netword unlock
    10:  [MStar] MSW8533c supported
    11:  [MStar] thief protect unlock  
    12: [All Chips] Support new NOR flash memory: MX69GL640EAXGW;
                     NAND Flash:TC58NVG0S3AFT_3; 
Bug fixes:
    1:  [spd] fixed WriteFlash error   *Mirror Link:-*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Official Support:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Br,
Nadim Raza*

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

